
Show HN: Million Dollar Jobs, a platform for jobs with $1M+ annual compensation - philipkiely
https://philipkiely.com/milliondollarjobs/
======
philipkiely
From the update I just pushed to the site:

It turns out I did not make it clear that this is a satirical website and not
to be taken too seriously. I apologize for any confusion, and will be
publishing something shortly about what I learned from the process. If for
some reason I do find out about an offer that fits the published criteria, I
will pass it along as promised, and other than distributing the aforementioned
writeup will not use any of the contact information collected through the
site.

~~~
birdyrooster
The comment you made two hours ago, too, was satire?

"Creator here. Regular job boards don't provide these lucrative opportunities.
I understand that jobs with incredibly high compensation (university
president, CEO, hedge fund manager, etc) are usually filled internally or from
private networks. I put this together in a couple hours to test that idea."

~~~
philipkiely
Yes, and I handled it badly. I started getting traffic and was really excited.
I would take it down but I think the better thing to do is live with & learn
from my mistake and trust everyone moves on.

------
philipkiely
Creator here. Regular job boards don't provide these lucrative opportunities.
I understand that jobs with incredibly high compensation (university
president, CEO, hedge fund manager, etc) are usually filled internally or from
private networks. I put this together in a couple hours to test that idea.

~~~
morley
> usually filled internally or from private networks.

I'm guessing you know this already, but there are also search firms that
specialize in hiring executives.

~~~
philipkiely
An excellent point and I would welcome any of those firms to use this job
board.

~~~
elemeno
What would be the use case for those firms?

An executive search firm that's able to find candidates who would be suitable
for jobs that pay $1mm+ in total comp is going to be using the network of
people who they already know in order to find those candidates. At that level
of comp you're relying on relationships and recommendations in order to find
candidates (along side, most likely, some judicious use of LinkedIn) rather
than any form of job board.

------
awillen
This seems like a weird theme for a job board. You're lumping in high-level
execs at all kinds of different companies with very high-level engineers and
finance folks and anybody else who makes this kind of comp. If an engineer of
that caliber is looking for a job, why would they come here instead of working
with a dedicated headhunter? Similarly, why would, say, P&G post an SVP-level
job here rather than working with headhunters who have a network of the type
of people who can fill that role?

I guess what I'm trying to say is it doesn't seem like there's enough in
common with either the people posting jobs of this type or the people looking
for them that you'll be able to get a critical mass of either.

What kind of research did you do with folks on either side of the marketplace
to determine that this would be a viable idea?

------
hackermailman
I don't think any jobs pay salary of $1m+, they typically have a high base of
$600k for university presidents or CEOs, then they are given enormous yearly
bonuses to push the figure over $1m.

~~~
philipkiely
I imagine you're right, that's why I made sure to specify on the site that
"Expected total compensation includes salary, equity, benefits, and bonuses."

------
starikovs
I like the idea and will subscribe!

~~~
philipkiely
Thanks!

Edit: I'm glad you like the idea. Definitely should not have extended the tone
of taking the site seriously into the comments. My Mistake.

------
shaneprrlt
Will be fantastic once a few decades of inflation transpire!

~~~
philipkiely
Yeah, unfortunately my hypothesis that no one posts $1M jobs online seems to
be validated, but I can pick it up by the time I get to retirement age!

------
brokenawipicute
I know this guy in real life. He is full of ideas like this, where there is
only a vague description of what it actually is or does, and no tech behind
it. In other words, most ideas are worth very little, but his are worth the
least.

~~~
dang
Whoa, please don't take HN threads into personal attack. That's worse than any
of the things the OP is being criticized for.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

